# Hello my fellow makeup addicts!



## jdepp_84 (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi everyone, I just wanted to say hello.  Im new to this site so please excuse any mistakes I might make. I can say one thing for sure, im a MAC addict


----------



## lara (Apr 5, 2007)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## saniyairshad (Apr 5, 2007)

fellow MAC Addict!!!!!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Apr 6, 2007)

Thank you for your welcomes


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Apr 6, 2007)

You will definitely fit right in! welcome!


----------



## Dawn (Apr 8, 2007)

Welcome!!  From one MAC addict to another


----------



## Janice (Apr 8, 2007)

Welcome to Specktra! Who is that cute little bird in your avatar? Is he/she a budgie? I love budgies!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Apr 8, 2007)

welcome to specktra


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Apr 8, 2007)

Welcome to specktra!


----------



## german_melly (Apr 8, 2007)

welcome
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ... and enjoy


----------



## jdepp_84 (Apr 10, 2007)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Apr 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 

 
_Welcome to Specktra! Who is that cute little bird in your avatar? Is he/she a budgie? I love budgies! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Its Rocky, hes my pet birdy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hes a patagonian conure.  He talks way toooooooooooo much! lol. But I love him to death.


----------



## Holly (Apr 10, 2007)

Welcome to Specktra! Cuuute bird


----------



## jdepp_84 (Apr 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holly* 

 
_Welcome to Specktra! Cuuute bird_

 
Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and I'll make sure to let Rocky know you tought he was cute. Hes going to be real happy


----------



## Janice (Apr 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jdepp_84* 

 
_Its Rocky, hes my pet birdy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hes a patagonian conure.  He talks way toooooooooooo much! lol. But I love him to death._

 
Ah, I have a Blue Crown Conure so I know all too well how much they looooove to talk squawk.


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Apr 11, 2007)

Welcome to Specktra! See you around the forum


----------



## jdepp_84 (Apr 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 

 
_Ah, I have a Blue Crown Conure so I know all too well how much they looooove to talk squawk. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
LOL. Rocky is so funny sometimes. Our neighbors have somewhat of a dirty mouth and well...Rocky repeats every single word.


----------



## allan_willb (Apr 13, 2007)

yaaay another member!


----------



## msmack (Apr 14, 2007)

Welcome! ...lol sounds like a tricky little bird!


----------



## user79 (Apr 17, 2007)

Hi there!


----------



## CoralBlast (Apr 17, 2007)

welcome jdepp84 and hallo mac addicts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ! Finally i have joined and i dare say that mac makes me poor and broke too ...all the time however i can't seem to stop!


----------

